# Can someone verify this orchid?



## Fishinfl321 (Aug 10, 2006)

I was browsing trying to find a orchid with black blooms. I have heard they are rare, but I have never seen one. I happened to come across this picture that says black orchid, but it doesn't look like an orchid. Can someone verify?


----------



## Tim F (Jan 27, 2006)

That's a Tacca chantrierei (Black Bat Flower).


----------



## Tim F (Jan 27, 2006)

Oh. And it's not an orchid.


----------



## Fishinfl321 (Aug 10, 2006)

Ok thanks for the verification. Is there such thing as a black orchid then?

Troy


----------



## Joshchan (Apr 30, 2006)

Hi Troy,
There is such a thing. It is a Catasetum. The last and only time I saw it for sale it was 10,000 US$ for a very small division. Now if you want an orchid that is "black", look at some of the darker vinicolour Maudie type Paphiopedilums. Look for things with lots of sukakuhlii(sp) in the background. Also, Coelogyne pandurata is green and black. Very cool plant. There are probably many others but it has been a long day at work . Let me know if I can help.
Josh


----------



## littlefrog (Sep 13, 2005)

There are actually a few that approach black pretty closely. The blackest one I know of is Fredclarkeara (yes, that is a genus, although an 'artificial' one) After Dark. That cross has produced a couple of the highest awards the American Orchid Society can give, and that is because of the flower color. You shouldn't have to pay a lot for one, at least in a few years when the clones are available.

In general, black isn't an orchid color. There are actually several catasetum type hybrids (like After Dark) that are about as close to black as you get. You do see a lot of very dark purples like vinicolor paphs (at least they are cheap and easy to grow), and there are some very dark purple/black phalaenopsis clones. There are some black or almost black Draculas. I can't remember the names off hand, but I think there are a few Australian terrestrials that are black (and some that are bright blue, another rare color).


----------

